# Trouble getting videos off sd card.



## hyphy (Dec 2, 2010)

I have a imac os x 10.6.5 21.5 inch and a Lumix DMC-TZ7 camera. When i take photos on the camera i can easily transfer them to the computer via the sd card slot, however when i take videos on it they play fine on the camera but once connected to the computer they no longer show up on the card only photos do. Anyone know what i could be doing wrong? have tried different sd-cards but that doesn't want to work.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## THE REALEST (Dec 2, 2010)

Youre ****** mate. but really. Are you putting teh SD card in the SD slot on the computer? its the little slot, the big one is for putting CD/DVDs in? 

if not, then STOP, Youre doing it wrong.:4-thatsba


----------



## hyphy (Dec 2, 2010)

THE REALEST said:


> Youre ****** mate. but really. Are you putting teh SD card in the SD slot on the computer? its the little slot, the big one is for putting CD/DVDs in?
> 
> if not, then STOP, Youre doing it wrong.:4-thatsba


go away alex.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

This is not a playground. You will get banned if it is kept up. Do you know that the camera stores the video on the SD card and not on some internal memory? Also, have you tried connecting the camera right to the computer instead of using the SD card slot?


----------

